# Gatto Wedding



## DomGatto (Oct 14, 2007)

I took some pictures at my Uncle's wedding.
































Anyone want to help me buy a new lens? 
Goal: $200
Current Donations: $56.23

Help a starving artist!


----------



## DomGatto (Oct 15, 2007)

I guess nobody likes weddings. Comment, minions!


----------



## Peanuts (Oct 15, 2007)

Patience is a virtue much exhausted with use.. however... an important one 

My favourite is the one with them running down the stairs, the mixture of action is perfect.

Edit: and most of us on here are starving artists so.. good luck


----------



## The Phototron (Oct 15, 2007)

Stop using direct flash.
Look for simple backgrounds, or use larger apertures.
Better angles, this is most relevant for the 4th picture. 

There's so many things you are not paying attention to in this series. Most importantly: lighting and framing.

I could've simply said "read some books." But people don't like that around here.


----------



## DomGatto (Oct 15, 2007)

Peanuts said:


> Patience is a virtue much exhausted with use.. however... an important one
> 
> My favourite is the one with them running down the stairs, the mixture of action is perfect.
> 
> Edit: and most of us on here are starving artists so.. good luck


Thank you .



> Stop using direct flash.
> Look for simple backgrounds, or use larger apertures.
> Better angles, this is most relevant for the 4th picture.
> 
> ...



Thanks. I'll look some stuff up and improve.


----------



## just x joey (Oct 15, 2007)

the blur is distracting in the last 2.


----------

